# Chris Brackett, World Renowned Archer and Bowhunter, Signs with Martin Archery



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Chris Brackett, World Renowned Archer and Bowhunter, Signs with Martin Archery

Walla Walla, WA – January 31, 2014: Martin Archery announced today the signing of Chris Brackett to a multi-year contract. Effective immediately, Chris will exclusively shoot Martin Archery bows, including on his Outdoor Channel television shows “Fear No Evil” and “Arrow Affliction.” In addition, Chris will be licensing his Fear No Evil brand to Martin for use on their products.

“I was a free agent and vowed to take a hard look at all the bow companies out there and really understand who was behind them, what products they had in their line-up and most importantly, who had the most potential,” said Chris. “Martin was founded over 60 years ago by one of the greatest archers in history and they are an amazing and storied brand that we all know, our parents all know and our grandparents all know. When I heard they were looking for a new brand ambassador and wanted input from a blue collar, hard-working man who knows bows and how to make arrows dance, I knew that Martin was the company for me.” 

“I couldn’t be more excited to announce the signing of Chris Brackett to the Martin Family,” said Rich Weatherford, Chief Executive Officer of Martin Archery. “Chris embodies the same values and direction that Martin Archery does. As an established brand known for quality, passion and innovation, we are excited to be able partner with Chris. It truly is a partnership as Chris values our ability to produce quality products and we value Chris’ ability to bring excitement and fun to the archery industry. Booyah!”

Chris Brackett is the creator, executive producer and host of the award-nominated “Fear No Evil” and award-winning “Arrow Affliction” shows on Outdoor Channel, America’s Leader in Outdoor TV. He is not only an ambassador within the archery community, but also in the broader public arena as he has been featured in media outlets, including CBS with Katie Couric, MSN, CNN, The New York Times, The Chicago Tribune and Spike TV, among others. 

“In addition to being one of the best bowhunters and most accurate archers in the world, Chris represents what the Martin brand has become known for over the years,” said Martin Archery Director of Marketing Joseph Lok. “Martin is known for designing and manufacturing high quality bows that the everyman can shoot and grow with.”

“Martin definitely makes some top-of-the-line shooting machines that you or I can count on day in and day out, whether out in the hunting fields or on the competition line,” added Chris. “I urge you to go and shoot one of these bows and you will not be disappointed. I am proud to say I FEAR NO EVIL and I shoot MARTIN!”

In addition to shooting Martin Archery bows, Chris works with other sponsors including Mossy Oak, Scent-Lok, Muddy Outdoors, Lumenok, and Rage Broadheads. 

ABOUT MARTIN ARCHERY
Founded in 1951 by half of fame archer, Gail Martin, Martin Archery is a manufacturer of compound and traditional bows as well as bow accessories based in Walla Walla, Washington. Martin’s line of compound bows is a mix of technology and value that allow everyone from a tournament archer to a weekend warrior to have the best equipment on the market. Damon Howatt bows (Martin’s traditional bow line) are carefully hand-crafted one at a time by our veteran bowyers in Walla Walla. For more information, visit www.martinarchery.com, like us on Facebook at www.facebook.com/MartinArchery or follow us on Instagram at www.instagram.com/Martin_Archery.

AT NEWS


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Pass the popcorn please.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Congratulations to both Chris and Martin. :thumb:

I think they will be perfect for one another. :thumb:


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

oh boy LOL


----------



## DIYArchery (Dec 23, 2013)

What is Diamond going to do with all those 2014 Fear no Evil bows?


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

DIYArchery said:


> What is Diamond going to do with all those 2014 Fear no Evil bows?


They are clearanced out at all Dick's Sporting Goods.


----------



## npauls (Nov 8, 2012)

Put a deeper idler wheel on them and rebadge them?


----------



## Thermodude (Dec 15, 2011)

.........................................:dontknow:


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Boooooyyaaaaaaahhhh!


----------



## davehc130 (Dec 31, 2006)

Good for Chris...hope it works out for Martin...

Bottom line is money talks, if Martin wants to give Chris enough $$$$ in get him to sign, then good for both parties....you should buy your equipment based on what YOU think is best for you and not just because so and so shoots or endorses the product...sometimes it works against the manufacture..case in point: I refuse to buy anything that has BONE COLLECTOR on it...why---nothing against "the brotherhood" in fact I like all three of those guys..however by putting BONE COLLECTOR on a product it increases the cost and does not increase the quality...adds a goofy antler skull all djust an additional cost to the consumer into the brotherhoods pocket...on the flipside someone is not going buy a martin cuz they wont like Chris sideburns...

im getting my bucket of popcorn and sit back and watch the


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

lunghit said:


> pass the popcorn please.


lol!!

NC


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

ugh!!


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

What a waste of money by Martin.


----------



## Thermodude (Dec 15, 2011)

148p&y said:


> What a waste of money by Martin.


I had really hoped they would get off to a good start..........all I can do is shake my head on this one!


----------



## Looney Bin (Feb 9, 2009)

Like him or not. He is going to sell a pile of bows for Martin.....


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

Poor Martin....


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

rodney482 said:


> Congratulations to both Chris and Martin. :thumb:
> 
> I think they will be perfect for one another. :thumb:


Welcome back Rodney....ROFL

Not sure if this is good news or Martin or not. I would personally never have Chris Brackett as my lead advertiser. He has a raucous following so he will probably sell them some bows but I know I will not support Martin having him as the face of their company. Heck he is banned from AT for bad behavior and now he is representing the company that once belonged to the owners of AT. What a tangled web.....


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Oh the irony...


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Wow. A lot of hate for the guy. I have always liked his show. And he was pretty cool to me and my son when we met him. I think it's a good move for both Martin and Chris. Good way for Martin to spread the word on their bows. And a rock solid piece of equipment for Chris to make em bleed.


----------



## Looney Bin (Feb 9, 2009)

rutjunky said:


> Wow. A lot of hate for the guy. I have always liked his show. And he was pretty cool to me and my son when we met him. I think it's a good move for both Martin and Chris. Good way for Martin to spread the word on their bows. And a rock solid piece of equipment for Chris to make em bleed.



AT'S hate for Chris runs deep but, AT is a small population of archers. The guy has a lot of fans outside of AT.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

so much hate for this guy and none of you have met him, and yet if you did, most of you would act like his best friend, a bunch of two faced idiots on this site


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

rutjunky said:


> Wow. A lot of hate for the guy. I have always liked his show. And he was pretty cool to me and my son when we met him. I think it's a good move for both Martin and Chris. Good way for Martin to spread the word on their bows. And a rock solid piece of equipment for Chris to make em bleed.


I agree.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

I had a feeling when diamond and Brackett parted ways that Martin would pick him up.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

Looney Bin said:


> Like him or not. He is going to sell a pile of bows for Martin.....


really?


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> so much hate for this guy and none of you have met him, and yet if you did, most of you would act like his best friend, a bunch of two faced idiots on this site


:thumbs_up


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

Give Martin credit they have FINALLY decided to do some advertising.
They always made good bows but hardly ever advertised like this.


----------



## JHOLTZ7 (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm not to familiar with the recent Martin bows. But I like Chris Brackett and his shows... Good for both sides I'm sure. 


CONGRATS CHRIS, BOOYAH!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Absolute Archer said:


> Give Martin credit they have FINALLY decided to do some advertising.
> They always made good bows but hardly ever advertised like this.


yeah they needed someone with a style like his, i think it will be positive for martin


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

snoman4 said:


> Welcome back Rodney....ROFL
> 
> Not sure if this is good news or Martin or not. I would personally never have Chris Brackett as my lead advertiser. He has a raucous following so he will probably sell them some bows but I know I will not support Martin having him as the face of their company. Heck he is banned from AT for bad behavior and now he is representing the company that once belonged to the owners of AT. What a tangled web.....


Didnt you see AT is the creator of this thread...


----------



## Looney Bin (Feb 9, 2009)

Bullhound said:


> really?


Absolutely, TV is a powerful marketing tool. He appeals to a younger generation. I can't imagine he won't drive customers to look at Martin bows for their next purchase. His fanbase is probably bigger than you think. You don't win awards for hunting shows like his because nobody is watching......

A few years ago, a large percentage of hunters I knew(not on AT) had no clue who ELITE was in the bow world. Now most of them do because of tv and magazine ads. Still very few shops around me carry Elite but people make the drive to go shoot them.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

I hope it WORKS for chris and Martin.!


----------



## flopduster (Nov 3, 2009)

I am glad for Chris. I hope he and Martin the best.

Everybody on at love's to hate, I am known to express my opinions on many shows, Chris's show is not my favorite, but he is passionet and lays down some great footage, every now and then I have a great moment and say BOoYAH!


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

Looney Bin said:


> Absolutely, TV is a powerful marketing tool. He appeals to a younger generation. I can't imagine he won't drive customers to look at Martin bows for their next purchase. His fanbase is probably bigger than you think. You don't win awards for hunting shows like his because nobody is watching......
> 
> A few years ago, a large percentage of hunters I knew(not on AT) had no clue who ELITE was in the bow world. Now most of them do because of tv and magazine ads. Still very few shops around me carry Elite but people make the drive to go shoot them.


I guess we'll see. I have nothing against the guy or Martin but the behavior I've seen out of this guy turns me off. I am just one guy though and not of the under 20 crowd.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

wish chris and martin the best hopefully they can bring martin back to what it once was.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

good luck to both!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Personally I liked the Hot women Martin always used in the bow advertisement myself. :tongue::tongue: Martin makes a good bow. I dont need anyone to help me decide which bow fits my needs and surprised if most consumers do as well.

Good luck to Martin!


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

I have never met Chris but always liked his shows. Some of the things he does are a little different, but I like different. Congrats to Chris and Martin, I hope this is a success for both.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Way to go Martin. After Uncle Ted did a tuck and roll and landed in the land of Mathews I am glad that Martin is able to pick up some advertising talent. Chris may not be a rock star but can shoot like one. Love him or hate him, you can't argue with the fact that he is one hell of a shot.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

mdodraw29 said:


> Way to go Martin. After Uncle Ted did a tuck and roll and landed in the land of Mathews I am glad that Martin is able to pick up some advertising talent. Chris may not be a rock star but can shoot like one. Love him or hate him, you can't argue with the fact that he is one hell of a shot.


I have no opinion on the man but "Fear no evil"? What's evil?? The targets? The animals?


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

tackscall said:


> I have no opinion on the man but "Fear no evil"? What's evil?? The targets? The animals?


I think it's his eye liner. lol


----------



## Bob H in NH (Aug 20, 2002)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> so much hate for this guy and none of you have met him, and yet if you did, most of you would act like his best friend, a bunch of two faced idiots on this site


I met him. Twice. I guess I don't fall to "most of you" since my impression of him is FAR from "best friend", closer to worst example of a bowhunter/person for my kids to see.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Bob H in NH said:


> I met him. Twice. I guess I don't fall to "most of you" since my impression of him is FAR from "best friend", closer to worst example of a bowhunter/person for my kids to see.



That's fair enough, you met you have your opinion and that's cool, I'm speaking of the guys who never have who just judge him by his show, which I watch maybe 5 times a year...he maybe a character but he can shoot


----------



## DeftArrow (May 18, 2012)

Self-proclaimed savior of the brand. Hope that works out for everybody.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Martins stock just dropped 40 points.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

mhill said:


> Didnt you see AT is the creator of this thread...


Yes I did brother and my comment was the irony of it...... I tried to comment in it earlier but it was temporarily taken down but then put back up about 1 hr later....


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

I've met him a couple of times, I hope I never run into him again. I won't miss him. That's my opinion, those who comment without actually ever having met him...well, that's AT for you.


----------



## Panthers71 (Aug 12, 2012)

Yea I dnt see why so much hate for the guy I actually do like his show. I say it because if we were in his shoes and someone was offering us money to shoot we'd do it. Hey good for Martin and Chris. Booyahh


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

I've never met Chris Brackett, nor have I ever seen one of his shows, but I do hope that Martin returns to the quality they once had. It definitely felt as though Martin started cutting corners in about 2008 and went downhill from there...I hope the new powers that be can re-introduce some of the quality that made Martin one of the best companies out there, Chris Brackett or not.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i've only seen two Martin bows here at the ASA shoot at Newberry...my Scepter and a huntin' bow the local folks are raffling off. i hope this move by the company brings more folks into the fold.


----------



## walrus (Dec 7, 2013)

Good for Chris. Good for Martin. Good for Diamond shedding this source of embarrassment for their product line. 

Good for me. Now I'm not so embarrassed to own a bow associated with that piece of work.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Sure is a bunch of bs in that article. Chris is one of the most accurate archers is the world. . . . . .yeah, ok

Chris needed a bow company and Martin needed a face. Hope it works out for them, would like to see Martin making quality stuff again.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

World renowned ? Yeah ok.


----------



## wipy (Oct 11, 2011)

hmmm why would any body want him the face of there company??????


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

AR&BOW said:


> Sure is a bunch of bs in that article. Chris is one of the most accurate archers is the world. . . . . .yeah, ok
> 
> Chris needed a bow company and Martin needed a face. Hope it works out for them, would like to see Martin making quality stuff again.


Can you out shoot him?


----------



## codeman21 (Aug 4, 2013)

why is he banned from AT? you guys are bashing him pretty hard what did he do? im fairly new to AT and bow hunting but I like his shows just wondering why there is so much hate for the guy?


----------



## mossihornslayer (Apr 1, 2005)

I like his shows and i think he can shoot the crap out of a bow. I wont be buying a Martin but good luck to them.....booyah


----------



## PineLander (Oct 28, 2003)

I've seen a few of his shows on TV... and yes, the man can shoot a bow (instinctively/reactively) like no other. World renown doesn't necessarily mean the cream of the crop of international competition shooters standing on a line shooting at little x circles. 

I suspect he could shoot circles around any tournament competition shooter, when it comes to pure instinctive shooting. He is an instantaneous shooter, hitting flying objects like nobody I've ever seen before.

His style is exciting and draws interest from the younger generation. They like action, and he provides plenty of it. 

Good for Martin, and good for Chris Brackett


----------



## Homer75 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm new to AT and I haven't seen anything about him on this site or even met the guy either but, I love watching his viewer challenge segments. I'm not gonna lie and say I haven't tried some of his shots he's done on his shows and I will admit, I don't hold a candle to his shooting ability. He's a great shooter.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> so much hate for this guy and none of you have met him, and yet if you did, most of you would act like his best friend, a bunch of two faced idiots on this site


NOT A CHANCE !!!!! I once loved martin bows and thought I would never shoot anything else. These days I would walk right on by them at a show and avoid Chris like a case jock itch. If I did meet him I would point out I had no idea who he was and after looking at some of his videos I wish I never found out. He is nothing more than a skate rat with a bow instead of a board.



Did you guys see the video where he is shooting at a running animal from an air boat.... What a great face for Martin...


----------



## ILdeerslayer12 (May 17, 2011)

I too have met Brackett and he is by no means a world renowned shooter. Yes, he is a great instinctive shooter (flying/moving objects), but as for your typical shot he is nothing special at all. He is very arrogant and treats the animals he kills with disrespect IMO.


----------



## Snakum (Oct 8, 2013)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> so much hate for this guy and none of you have met him, and yet if you did, most of you would act like his best friend, a bunch of two faced idiots on this site


Differing opinions/preferences does not equal "hate". And those differing opinions do not require that you meet someone in person to hold them. That's ridiculous. Some just don't care for his delivery/style/etc. I liked watching parts of AA (haven't seen FNE), but a guy who is killing birds, fish, frogs, etc. just to demonstrate skill is distasteful to me, and to others. Unless it's a coyote ... if you kill it, you should grill it. When Brackett is running around shooting rages thru pheasants for sport it just reinforces stereotypes. We don't need that.

That said, I did LMFAO at the clip of him throwing his bow at a pheasant he had already arrowed and that was running off. That was hilarious.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Snakum said:


> Differing opinions/preferences does not equal "hate". And those differing opinions do not require that you meet someone in person to hold them. That's ridiculous. Some just don't care for his delivery/style/etc. I liked watching parts of AA (haven't seen FNE), but a guy who is killing birds, fish, frogs, etc. just to demonstrate skill is distasteful to me, and to others. Unless it's a coyote ... if you kill it, you should grill it. When Brackett is running around shooting rages thru pheasants for sport it just reinforces stereotypes. We don't need that.
> 
> That said, I did LMFAO at the clip of him throwing his bow at a pheasant he had already arrowed and that was running off. That was hilarious.


Fair enough, and that clip is hilarious lol, I understand your take, I've seen a lot of his videos but none of you speak of with birds,fish frog ect..good or bad I think it will be pan out good for Martin


----------



## stewmagoo (Jul 15, 2011)

Chris, is not a guy I would probably hang with but he is one hell of a shot. How do you guys know that most of your favorite shows are not edited to delete the items you don't want to see. I don't shoot a diamond but that FNE bow gets marked down 50 more bucks I will own it. I really like Uncle Ted but what if you're a staunch Democrat do you quit watching him because of his political view. I am not a supporter of Obama in ANY way shape or form but hearing Ted burp Barrack annoys me about as bad as Booyah from Chris annoys his haters. As far as I'm concerned as long as Michael Waddell is around Brackett will never be dead last.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Theres just something about that guy.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

Lot's of guys on here don't like the truth....Chris speaks it. I like him no matter what anyone says. He does take some unethical shots, but I see a lot of long bombs people take these days. so Chris isn't the only one that will do anything to put a kill on video. Lot's of jealous punks on here...


----------



## bub77 (Dec 5, 2011)

Good for Martin, I hope helps get them back in the game. I just cant watch his show, Dont know the guy so i cant say anything about him personally. But watching his shows I wouldnt want anything with my name on it close to him


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

bub77 said:


> Good for Martin, I hope helps get them back in the game. I just cant watch his show, Dont know the guy so i cant say anything about him personally. But watching his shows I wouldnt want anything with my name on it close to him


Couldnt agree more. Every time I see him with the boooyaahhh face going it drives me nuts.but martin had way too much history behind them to just leave the archery business. I wish them well they make a fine bow.


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

Cool ad hope God blesses them both


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

I had a chance to meet Chris this year while hunting in Ohio. Good guy and he knows a lot about the industry and very knowladgeable about hunting anything that moves!


----------



## Snakum (Oct 8, 2013)

stewmagoo said:


> I really like Uncle Ted but what if you're a staunch Democrat do you quit watching him because of his political view.


Ted's a whole different can o' worms. He was my hero as a kid (I'm a guitar player) and I probably share 75% of his political views. But I can tell you one thing about him with certainty ... his DELIVERY does more harm, than good, to the cause. Uncle Ted and many other 2A advocates who deliver foaming-at-the-mouth invective instead of calm, reasoned discourse when discussing these issues does nothing more than reinforce stereotypes in the minds of those yet undecided or open-minded folks who might otherwise be helped to understand why 2A is important. I often cringe when some of my 2A brothers get cranked up in public. We don't need that. Our road is uphill and long already.


----------



## Scottie_p74 (Oct 29, 2012)

What did He do for AT to hate him or ban him?


----------



## chefduh007 (Dec 18, 2013)

He is definitely an upgrade from Tex Grebner.


----------



## UkiahDog (Aug 16, 2008)

You don't have to meet someone to know you don't want any part of them. Sometimes not meeting someone while still following their work is better than meeting them. All you are doing is giving them a chance to manipulate you or charm you. When someone shows you who they are, believe them. I can think of a lot of people that I absolutely know I despise and would not want my kids to emulate and I'm sure they are really nice people if you me them. Most politicians come to mind... The point is, you don't have to meet someone to form a valid opinion of them.

If he talked to people on here like he talks to people on his Facebook page, I can see why thy banned him. I know why I quit following him on thier and don't watch his show, and it has nothing to do with AT.


----------



## myjustice400 (Mar 27, 2015)

Martin had no money and he had no sponsor, they were made for each other. Watched his show not long ago and he missed a big deer. After the shot he blamed the miss on his bow making too much noise. I was shocked. Nevertheless Martin still has him out there "bragging" on their equipment. I don't blame Uncle Ted for leaving.


----------



## bowtexan (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey.... Martin Archery building went up in flames last night.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

bowtexan said:


> Hey.... Martin Archery building went up in flames last night.


http://www.nbcrightnow.com/story/29507167/breaking-large-fire-at-martin-archery-in-walla-walla


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

ridgehunter70 said:


> Theres just something about that guy.


I think its called a douche bag.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

tackscall said:


> http://www.nbcrightnow.com/story/29507167/breaking-large-fire-at-martin-archery-in-walla-walla


Yikes! Not good... Not good at all...

I hope they can recover.


----------



## blance7 (Jan 11, 2012)

Looney Bin said:


> Like him or not. He is going to sell a pile of bows for Martin.....


Yeah he has a lot of people fooled apparently. I saw a post on facebook where he made a comment about keeping your feet warm and a guy commented and literally all he said was that doesn't work out for me but "this" does( whatever it was). Chris lashed out swearing and said if you don't like what I said then get out. This guy is a tool and completely over does everything on his show. Half the bucks he shoots aren't big and he calls them giants. Not sure how he convinces anyone to sponsor him..


----------



## blance7 (Jan 11, 2012)

OhWell said:


> NOT A CHANCE !!!!! I once loved martin bows and thought I would never shoot anything else. These days I would walk right on by them at a show and avoid Chris like a case jock itch. If I did meet him I would point out I had no idea who he was and after looking at some of his videos I wish I never found out. He is nothing more than a skate rat with a bow instead of a board.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you guys see the video where he is shooting at a running animal from an air boat.... What a great face for Martin...



And when he threw his bow at a bird running? A lot of respect for his equipment. Ignorance.


----------



## blance7 (Jan 11, 2012)

myjustice400 said:


> Martin had no money and he had no sponsor, they were made for each other. Watched his show not long ago and he missed a big deer. After the shot he blamed the miss on his bow making too much noise. I was shocked. Nevertheless Martin still has him out there "bragging" on their equipment. I don't blame Uncle Ted for leaving.


Yeah his product plugs on that and scentlok make me sick. About as bad as the product plugs for savage outdoors. I like Savage outdoors, but man they have to think of better ways to plug sponsors in their shows...


----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)

Snakum said:


> Ted's a whole different can o' worms. He was my hero as a kid (I'm a guitar player) and I probably share 75% of his political views. But I can tell you one thing about him with certainty ... his DELIVERY does more harm, than good, to the cause. Uncle Ted and many other 2A advocates who deliver foaming-at-the-mouth invective instead of calm, reasoned discourse when discussing these issues does nothing more than reinforce stereotypes in the minds of those yet undecided or open-minded folks who might otherwise be helped to understand why 2A is important. I often cringe when some of my 2A brothers get cranked up in public. We don't need that. Our road is uphill and long already.


+1 uncle ted is a different guy for sure. some of the stuff he says is hilarious and some of it is pure crazy.


----------



## RyanMathewsFan (Apr 9, 2016)

Looney Bin said:


> AT'S hate for Chris runs deep but, AT is a small population of archers. The guy has a lot of fans outside of AT.


Why does AT hate Chris? I'm a newer member, so I don't have the history there.


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

Let the thread die....


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

Well I would say the partnership was a success. It got you all (and me) looking at and talking about them both. Advertising works...lol

I have no knowledge of the guys antics but he can shoot a bow better than most.


----------



## MIBHUNTER (Jan 8, 2012)

tackscall said:


> I have no opinion on the man but "Fear no evil"? What's evil?? The targets? The animals?


Look at Psalm 23:4 --> Even though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will *fear no evil*, for you are with me; your rod and your staff, they comfort me.. I don't watch his show much but I have seen him mention this on it more than once.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

MIBHUNTER said:


> Look at Psalm 23:4 --> Even though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will *fear no evil*, for you are with me; your rod and your staff, they comfort me.. I don't watch his show much but I have seen him mention this on it more than once.


He walks with the Invisible Man in the Sky?

Dude is a straight up tool bag.


----------



## Beauhunter18 (Mar 19, 2017)

Great shooter

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

Beauhunter18 said:


> Great shooter
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


Welcome to AT Chris


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

2014 thread....


----------



## Mathew Lyman (Feb 25, 2017)

Somebodies been digging up old arrow heads


----------



## vortexkiller (Mar 3, 2009)

Not a fan I don't like the black KISS makeup he puts on and now their are other copycats on shows doing the same thing it looks stupid!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

RyanMathewsFan said:


> Why does AT hate Chris? I'm a newer member, so I don't have the history there.


If you're Christian, you're generally hated everywhere.

Quality bear hunts in NW Ontario


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

whack n stack said:


> If you're Christian, you're generally hated everywhere.
> 
> Quality bear hunts in NW Ontario


Truer words were never spoken


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm not a fan of his but don't really understand why people have so much hate for him. Jealous?


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

Yeah that's the reason Brackett isn't well liked - he's a Christian.
Martin Archery? Never heard of it.


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

whack n stack said:


> If you're Christian, you're generally hated everywhere.
> 
> Quality bear hunts in NW Ontario


I won't question his beliefs but if you spend 2 minutes watching one of his Facebook live posts you can understand why people don't like him
He may be Christian but he doesn't represent it very well


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm currently banned from his page for questioning his proclamation that his elite impulse shot a 450 grain arrow at 338 fps 
Even though he has a video of himself shooting the same bow through a chrono with a 415 grain arrow at 333

His bows get faster with higher arrow weight and if you disagree you can't be his friend


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

MAD 6 said:


> Yeah that's the reason Brackett isn't well liked - he's a Christian.
> Martin Archery? Never heard of it.




He may be but, I would cringe if I was talking to a non believer and he walked up to "help" me talk to the curious. I'm a Christian longer than he's been alive and I'd rather run my fingers down a blackboard than watch him on TV


----------

